# Making pvc joints water tight



## Zparme (Nov 11, 2010)

What's the best way to make pvc joints water tight? Do you just use the pvc cement? Do you use caulking or teflon tape on pvc threads?


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Primer before glue, Teflon on threads will do it.....


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't bother worrying about it, water will get in. Plan for it and make a place for it to drain out.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Might be a pool he's doing. I think primer is spec on those sometimes along with teflon tape. It's still going to leak though.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

nothing you can do will stop water from leaking in. even if its 100% sealed up condensation from the air can still form inside of the pipe.. i honestly dont know a way other than purging the pipe with nitrogen or whatever to stop the air from leaking in. i would not worry about it since the conductors you install need to be rated for a wet location (THWN, XHHW etc)


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

The best way to make PVC joints water tight is to keep them inside. Every other PVC I have ever seen outside has had water in it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Glue it. That's all you need to do.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ax a plumber.:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Might be a pool he's doing. I think primer is spec on those sometimes along with teflon tape.


I agree on both points. 
A pool light is the only time you should even be concerned.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

kennydmeek said:


> Primer before glue, Teflon on threads will do it.....


That'll do it.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> That'll do it.


Thanks for that valuable echo.......


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Thanks for that valuable echo.......


I am smart.


----------



## badvolt223 (Jul 11, 2011)

Rotating the pvc conduit and fittings before the glue sets will spread the glue more evenly and produce a better seal.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

fill the pipe with silicone :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I don't bother worrying about it, water will get in. Plan for it and make a place for it to drain out.


This ^

Bothering making electrical PVC waterproof is faitly pointless.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Don't forget the drip loop in the conduit.

:whistling2:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If I ever decide to walk across the Sahara Desert, I'm going to bring a 2' length of 2" PVC and a shovel. When I get thirsty, all I have to do is bury the pipe, wait about 5 minutes, dig it up, and it'll be full of water!

Seriously though; other than pressurizing it, there's no way to keep water out.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

I think it would be more accurate to state that there's no way _to keep air out_. There's no magic to gluing PVC to be waterproof, but there's no convenient method that will permit conductors to enter and exit without air coming along as well. Relatively warm moist air hits relatively cool below-ground conduit, water condenses.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hook it into the sprinkler system, fill it up at start and be done with worrying.....


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Hook it into the sprinkler system, fill it up at start and be done with worrying.....


Self-extinguishing wiring. I like the way you think.:thumbup:


----------

